
Equal Pay for Equal Work? Not Necessarily - donohoe
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/15/equal-pay-for-equal-work-not-necessarily/?src=twr
======
parfe
I'm both the youngest and highest paid employee in my office. I negotiated a
large initial salary and asked for raises often. I think several of my
coworkers are undervaluing themselves, but they won't be reaching pay parity
without asking for it.

I lucked out and learned the importance of knowing your value at around 13
years old. A family friend asked if I wanted to make some cash clearing stones
from a residential construction site. I took the job but when he asked how
much I wanted to be paid I just shruged. He said "Always know how much you are
worth. Never forget that." and promptly punched me in the chest.

Certainly burned advice into my mind.

